# Thereeeee greattttt



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

How do classify a bomb? Unexpected package, added sticks to a buy, sticks tossed into a pif, who knows. @WNYTony shoots me a pm with a bunch of numbers that he said he was just gonna leave on my doorstep. He had told me "I got you" in a comment about a CH Buckeye. I ignored it thinking if I didn't respond he would forget about it. Well as you can see by me posting in this area of Puff, Tony did not forget. He sent me that Buckeye along with travelers. You could have just launched a torpedo but you had to go with the cluster. Thanks Tony for being a great brother to quite a few of us.


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

That's awesome... nice hit


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Classy hit indeed. 
What is that Kyle Gellis stick? My Warped senses are tingling....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Scotchpig said:


> Classy hit indeed.
> What is that Kyle Gellis stick? My Warped senses are tingling....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cloud hopper


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Tony don't play around!! Nice hit. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

csk415 said:


> Cloud hopper


Interesting, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

csk415 said:


> Cloud hopper


Interesting, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Glad to see they made it Chris, told ya I had you covered. We go way back buddy, back to when you first set me up for a bombing by the long lost @Yukoner Certainly you didn't think I'd forget !


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Tony knows how to abuse friends!!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Glad to see they made it Chris, told ya I had you covered. We go way back buddy, back to when you first set me up for a bombing by the long lost @Yukoner Certainly you didn't think I'd forget !


Been holding onto that for awhile have ya. Lol. He went on a rampage back then. Nobody was safe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice one @WNYTony! LoL @csk415 it don't take much of a slip to get blown up around here!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

...


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice hit @WNYTony. Enjoy @csk415.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Well old Tony has been busy. Good hot @WNYTony


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

The unexpected surprises are always the best. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

NICE! Report back when you smoke that La Palina Rosado...been thinking about that one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

freakin tony is a ninja!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Nobody was safe.


I'm sorry, was that intended to be past tense ? :vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes indeed the unexpected is the best! Very thoughtful @WNYTony!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Yukoner said:


> I'm sorry, was that intended to be past tense ? :vs_cool:


Holy crap - he's alive ! Hey buddy - how the hell ya been. You come in here and bump a thread that almost a year old ? You just stirring the pot aren't ya. How's the walk in project coming ?


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Holy crap - he's alive ! Hey buddy - how the hell ya been. You come in here and bump a thread that almost a year old ? You just stirring the pot aren't ya. How's the walk in project coming ?


:grin2: I know, but I figured it'd garner more attention if it was a year old thread :vs_laugh: And yes, still alive, and back !

The walk-in was completed a while ago. I should do a write-up. Actually, I _WILL_ do a write-up. So far it's been awesome, very little maintenance required and a lot more "set it and forget it" than I was expecting.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Would love to see a picture of it finished.


----------

